
Show HN: A Helm chart for Folding[at]home - braxxox
https://hub.helm.sh/charts/brannon/folding-at-home
======
braxxox
Chart source here: [https://github.com/brannondorsey/helm-
charts/](https://github.com/brannondorsey/helm-charts/)

